# Kickasskernelizer



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Could someone please explain to me what this does?!?

I usually just install it every time a new v6 supercharge update comes just for the hell of it...


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

It tweaks the phones kernel related values without changing the kernel itself. Since we have a locked boot loader we are stuck with what moto gives us for the most part. This mod is just like many others that makes that tweaking easier for the normal user. Otherwise you'd have to edit certain files within the phones infrastructure via manual edits or terminal emulator....and repeat every boot up for some.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Ill have to double check but I believe I have similar tweaks in powerboost


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

You do









Exception yours I find to be better as its geared to our device. The ones in kak are more holistic and not completely useable for the x. As a matter of fact some in kak actually tend to be counter productive for the x because of how the software works. I'd suggest trying powerboost and/or jakebits as they are made more so for the x.

Just my 2¢

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

